# Synapse vs. CAAD9 vs. R600 (CAAD3) vs. Fuji Roubaix



## bemmis (Sep 14, 2008)

Of these bikes i have tried the synapse and fuji roubaix, but of which i like alot, and both of which are $1000. 

The Fuji felt stiffer, but still plenty soft for my liking, but i was not impressed with the weld quality, and the frame seemed to flex tortionally for just a bit when sprinting, then stiffen up after it flexed to certain point. the forward lean was also a tad steep for what i would use it for. a new stem would fix that.

the cannondale reminds my of a small sailboat, everything about the ride is butter smooth. I definitely like the geometry of this more, more specificly the steering setup, aswell as seat tube angle. The ride felt softer than the fuji, which i didnt like quite as much. the tiagra parts also felt chunky to me.

the caad9 sounds really good to me, but i haven't gotten a chance to ride one yet, so i'll do that soon. ive heard from the shops around here that the caad9 is among the best aluminum frames made, which is good obviously. i can also get the shimano 105 setup for the same price as the synapse with tiagra.

the cannondale R600 attracts me mostly because of the price. i found a lime green 1999 in good shape for $500 with a $200 wheelset and all 105 components. here are some pictures, tell me what you think. http://share.shutterfly.com/share/r...MWrho5csX4Q&imageIndex=3&fid=fa29032233b44be7

i ride 95% commuting and recreation and 5% distance trips (ocaisional century and annual 500+ mile tour)


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

I had an opportunity to demo a 2008 Synapse SL1; I rode it for 100 miles up the Northern Coast of California, via Highway 1. Unfortunately, my experience with road bikes was so limited, at the time, I know I didn't truly appreciate the opportunity. I was very impressed with its ride quality and how responsive it was on descents; the bottom bracket seemed stiff enough, but I have ridden bikes with stiffer bottom brackets and front ends. Not long after I had this demo, I purchased my CAAD9. 

I have a 2008 CAAD9 with full Dura-Ace and Industry 9 Ego wheels! This bike sees, on average, sees 250 miles per week...My bicycle commute to work has been 20 each way, and on my weekends I try to make it out on a good competitive recreational ride, ranging from 50-100 miles. The CAAD9 is an all out blast; construction quality is second to none, it accelerates better than any bike I have ridden, and rides smooth; it has a confident front end, but could be a little stiffer...I will, in short while, upgrade the fork, and I am certain I will be as satisfied with the CAAD9 front end as I have been on any other bike. At this point, I couldn't justify tripling my money for a high end carbon frame...it'll ride smoother, but with the right tires, it is a non issue on my CAAD9.

That said, on Monday mornings, when I ride to work, after my 100 mile Sunday ride, I do desire a more supple ride. I'd never say my CAAD9 was unbearable or uncomfortable, but a smoother bike, on occasion wouldn't be bad. Some day soon, I will build-up either an aluminum Synapse or LeMond Sarthe. One way or the other, I think both are great bikes, and serve different purposes. If much of your riding is commuting, I'd suggest the Synapse; it performs amazingly well, and the ride quality will be more satisfying, day in and day out. The best analogy I can come up with is that a CAAD9 is like a Ferrari 430; it is great for sport and fun, while the Synapse is more like a BMW M3...it accelerates well, handles great but is smoother and more tame for more routine use.

Whatever you get, enjoy and keep us posted!


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

My first ride was a r600 w/ 105 stuffs, It still gets use 5 (mines a 2002 or 2003) years later. I'm more comfortable on it than any other bike I've ever owned. It's stiff, handles really well and just plain fits. 

*95% commuting*-- get a work horse that's comfortable. I'd pick a solid aluminum frame. I'd go Cannondale  See if you can sit on each of these bikes for a while, take em out. whichever one fits you best, pick it.

Here's my my r600 that stays on my trainer most of the time


----------



## bemmis (Sep 14, 2008)

i actually think i'm going to buy a Soma smoothie. ive learned alot since i posten this and have now ridden all of these bikes. since i will use this not only for getting around, but for a tour annually i think the geometry and material of the soma will suit my needs better. I do adore the caad9 though, its an awesome bike.

i plan on building it up with full campagnolo veloce and with velocity deep v wheels. It will total at about $1200.

thanks for the replies though.


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

bemmis said:


> i actually think i'm going to buy a Soma smoothie. ive learned alot since i posten this and have now ridden all of these bikes. since i will use this not only for getting around, but for a tour annually i think the geometry and material of the soma will suit my needs better. I do adore the caad9 though, its an awesome bike.
> 
> i plan on building it up with full campagnolo veloce and with velocity deep v wheels. It will total at about $1200.
> 
> thanks for the replies though.


A Smooovie with Veloce sounds like a great choice :thumbsup: 

KS


----------

